# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Côte d'Azur

## seasalt

We are planning a trip to Monaco at the end of September for a yacht show.  We are looking for romantic, cozy places to stay along Côte d'Azur before the show. Nice view of the sea would be a big plus.  Any tips will be most appreciated.

----------


## soyabeans

stay in  Le St. Paul in St. Paul de Vence looks down on Nice and the sea

----------


## seasalt

Thank you, soyabeans

----------


## amyb

Sounds like you are planning a great trip, Tatiana. Good for you!

----------


## seasalt

Merci, Amy.  We are hoping it will be very pretty there at the end of September :cool:

----------


## soyabeans

you're going at a great time of the year...tourists have left and the weather is great
try to eat at  Restaurant Le Bacon in Cap de Antibes
"HISTORY & LEGEND...
60 years of experience: well-recognized excellence in the culinary arts of the sea. 
                       A family success,  internationally famous. 
 Wecome to one of the most renowned fish restaurants in France: Le Bacon. 
                       Discover gourmet cuisine of the highest order - fish specialities that will exceed your expectations."

----------


## seasalt

Merci for your suggestion.  Sounds excellent.

----------


## marybeth

We stayed in Cannes a few years ago and drove to Monaco via St Paul de Vence.  It's a lovely town with great views.  Chagall is buried in the local cemetery and Bill Wyman owns a place, I think the Stones recorded something there.  On the way back to Cannes we drove along the coast, which is dotted with beautiful beach towns.  I thought St Jean Cap Ferret was particularly pretty and have been plotting a return trip someday....

----------


## elgreaux

Try the seaside town of Eze... very charming...

----------


## amyb

I made it to the top and laughed when I bumped into a UPS guy making a delivery. What a route!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Have a look at some of the entries from our 2009 driving trip if you care to:



http://hardtoport.blogspot.com/2009/05/in-hills-above-antibes.html

----------


## seasalt

Thank you so much for all of your suggestions.  Vence, St Paul de Vence, St Jean Cap Ferret, Eze are on the list:)

----------


## elgreaux

This place is spectacular:  http://www.auberge-madone-peillon.com/en/

----------


## seasalt

Ellen, thank you. Must be fantastic, it's fully booked :Frown:   Next time!

----------


## daniela

St Tropez is my favourite spot on the Cote. In June we stayed at Hotel Pastis, very charming. Villa Marie and Chateau de la Mesadiere are other great hotels. 
If in Monaca, do not miss the Hotel de Paris and a dinner or lunch at the Louis XV restaurant.

----------


## LindaP

We are at the Chateau de Messardiere right now, it's beautiful ! Leaving for Monaco tomorrow ......
Pic from room, 
image.jpg

----------


## amyb

Life is good!

----------


## Peter NJ

My Niece is in Nice right now..Hotel Suisse stop in and say hello! LOL

----------


## AnaV

Try this place www.cantogrihet.com/en/

----------

